# Your newest Canine Good Citizen!!!!!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations!! You guys are going to make a fantastic team!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Congrats on passing with flying colors!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats to Miss Bella and you !!!! Sounds like there should be celebrations going on in HP tonight.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Congratulations! It's so nice to hear something great about a puppy for a change !!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes! arty: For sure Betty! arty: Yummy Raw Beef Bones -- her first! Some new toys too! Doggie-style party! (oh, that sounds naughty, lol!)



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Congrats to Miss Bella and you !!!! Sounds like there should be celebrations going on in HP tonight.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you! I think we will be a great team, but I'll always be the weakest link....I'm trying though! :

I must say, too, that forum members such as your self, and many others, that have accomplished so much with their dogs are such a huge inspiration to me! I see all those titles behind your dogs names, and I think -- hey, we can try that! 

So, thank you to you, and all those out there on the forum who are active with their dogs too, and inspiring me every day with your posts -- you know who you are! :--heart:



hotel4dogs said:


> congratulations!! You guys are going to make a fantastic team!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Do you have more plans with her?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, I do Inge! I think our next two classes will be another pre-agility class and a rally class - concurrent. After that, I think we will do an obedience novice polish class.

We are also doing some field training, but need to figure out how I am going to step that up. This has been a big challenge, since we live in the middle of a big city. 

Bella really enjoys agility, and she seems to excel in obedience. We will just keep going until she or I aren't having fun or enjoying ourselves. 

I just feel so incredibly lucky to have such a great dog, wonderful new friends here in Texas who are helping to guide me in this new adventure, and great new friends on the forum! Grateful!



inge said:


> Congratulations! Do you have more plans with her?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the big achievement!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats Bella!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I told ya you guys could do it!!! yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

A CGC at such a young age. Way to go! I hope you will get her into some of the dog sports since she really wants to please you.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yahoooooo!!! Congratulations! I remember the thrill of earning a CGC, that was the first thing I ever did with Barley and Sammy. Although not that young! You must be so proud! I have a feeling this is just the first of many great things!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! It's so much fun to watch them succeed.


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

yay! that is great bella!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo Bella!


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats!! My dog just passed a month or two ago and he's 2. We definitely would not have passed at 6 months! Great job to both of you


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow- congratulations


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!! That is wonderful!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations! That's wonderful!

I know someone in Lake Highlands who is very active in local agility training. I think it's at a facility near the Dallas/Garland border. PM me if you want me to try to get you two together.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I must say, too, that forum members such as your self, and many others, that have accomplished so much with their dogs are such a huge inspiration to me! I see all those titles behind your dogs names, and I think -- hey, we can try that!


I absolutely second this. Not just on here, but watching the golden people at trials. And seeing goldens in their natural element (besides the couch, pond, owner's lap..). 

And it is completely gratifying and cool to see new people picking up obedience and getting hooked. Go for it<: 

And getting a CGC at 6 months is a huge deal.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes you did! And thank you for the encouragement!! It was so funny after the test, because I was like...we're done? What about that other course? --We had been practicing a rally course in our class, and I thought that was going to be on the test too for some reason. We had practiced, practiced, practiced that part, and Bella had it down! Her left turn 360 -- beautiful!! Her right turn 360 -- fabulous! Her staying without moving a muscle while I walk around her at a distance-- perfect!! Etc, etc. Hahahahaha! Then we didn't even have to do it! :doh: Mommy wasn't paying attention in class I guess! I'm sure the instructor said numerous times it wasn't part of the test!!!



kfayard said:


> I told ya you guys could do it!!! yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Yes you did! And thank you for the encouragement!! It was so funny after the test, because I was like...we're done? What about that other course? --We had been practicing a rally course in our class, and I thought that was going to be on the test too for some reason. We had practiced, practiced, practiced that part, and Bella had it down! Her left turn 360 -- beautiful!! Her right turn 360 -- fabulous! Her staying without moving a muscle while I walk around her at a distance-- perfect!! Etc, etc. Hahahahaha! Then we didn't even have to do it! :doh: Mommy wasn't paying attention in class I guess! I'm sure the instructor said numerous times it wasn't part of the test!!!


It will cone in handy though!!! Especially for rally.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay Bella! Congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, how exciting for you both, I know you're very proud of your girl as you should be.

Way to go Bella!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Yes you did! And thank you for the encouragement!! It was so funny after the test, because I was like...we're done? What about that other course? --We had been practicing a rally course in our class, and I thought that was going to be on the test too for some reason. We had practiced, practiced, practiced that part, and Bella had it down! Her left turn 360 -- beautiful!! Her right turn 360 -- fabulous! *Her staying without moving a muscle while I walk around her at a distance-- perfect!!* Etc, etc. Hahahahaha! Then we didn't even have to do it! :doh: Mommy wasn't paying attention in class I guess! I'm sure the instructor said numerous times it wasn't part of the test!!!


And now you have me oozing envy over here.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

hahaha! Ok, that was in exaggeration, she did move her head to watch me, but the muscles that counted didn't move! LOL! No need for envy-ooze! :




Megora said:


> And now you have me oozing envy over here.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Yeah!!!! Bella!!!! Good girl and good Momma! Click. Treat. 
Very big accomplishment


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Congratulations! Way to Go! Celebrate!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow that's great! Way to go!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! When my girl, Baylee earned her CGC several years ago I got teary eyed because she was such a problem youngster.
I hope this is the first of many achievements for you and your pup!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is a photo of Bella and I on the right, and Bentley and his mommy on the left, after the evaluation was over.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TOO cute! Congrats again.


----------

